# Breeding African Clawed Frogs (Pic Heavy)



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a group of 3 male albino african clawed frogs and a while back got 2 more males and a female off a member of the forum.

They soon settled in as a group and started breeding. Thought I'd share how they developed:

Mating:









Laying:

















Spawn:









Newly hatched tadpole:









Tadpoles developing:



























Froglet still with tail:

















Froglet nearly absorbed tail:









These are filter feeders and have been feeding on a mixture of ground up reptomin and spirulina powder


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

They will be available soon - will post in the classifieds section when they are.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

so once they have hatched how long dose it take for them 2 be ready??


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends on the water temperature... These have taken 8 weeks without extra heating but with a water heater they would develop faster.
Some develop faster than others which means I have tadpoles of all stages.
It also means I have to move the froglets as they mature to a different tank because they will eat the other tadpoles. Up until the froglet stage they are exclusive filter feeders.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice pictures. Reminds me when we had some tadpole of common frogs in primary school, watching them grow and change was fascinating.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

It is fascinating.. They look like little mutating aliens!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Managed to get a pic of one of the first of the fully morphed froglets (for scale he is about 2cm long now):










Very funny watching him gobbling down bloodworm!


----------



## lee b 1 (Mar 2, 2009)

i have a pair of albinos can you tell me about the breeding, and how long do they live. cheers


----------



## Foolchild (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow!! How do you sex these frogs? I have three of them and they've been together in a tank for about 2 years with no sign of breeding! How can I tell if I have all males or all females or is something just not right for them to breed? They are in a tank with goldfish, could this be the problem?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I dunno if its just me but these kind of frogs make me nervous, they seem to creep me out alot I can't look at the pictures for too long lol:?


----------

